# صور الشهيد ابونا داوود بطرس وهو مقتول فى شقتة ( صور صعبة جدا )



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

م ن ق و ل​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: صور الشهيد ابونا داوود بطرس وهو مقتول فى شقتة*

صور صعبة اووى

شكرا روكا


----------



## Rosetta (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: صور الشهيد ابونا داوود بطرس وهو مقتول فى شقتة*

*يا ربي يا روكا كان قلتي انه صور صعبة ما كنت دخلت 

بس بجد حراااااااااااام 
ربنا يسامحهم و يرحم الكاهن الشهيد ​*


----------



## The Antiochian (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: صور الشهيد ابونا داوود بطرس وهو مقتول فى شقتة*

*شو بقول غير الرب يغفرلن*


----------



## BITAR (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: صور الشهيد ابونا داوود بطرس وهو مقتول فى شقتة*

*صور بشعه جدا*
*رحمة لنيافته وصبرا وعزاء لكل اسرتة*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: صور الشهيد ابونا داوود بطرس وهو مقتول فى شقتة*



tasoni queena قال:


> صور صعبة اووى
> 
> شكرا روكا


*انا اسفة معلش*
*ميرسي يا قمر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: صور الشهيد ابونا داوود بطرس وهو مقتول فى شقتة*



Rosetta قال:


> *يا ربي يا روكا كان قلتي انه صور صعبة ما كنت دخلت
> 
> بس بجد حراااااااااااام
> ربنا يسامحهم و يرحم الكاهن الشهيد ​*


*انا اسفة يا روزيتا*
*تم التعديل:smi411:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: صور الشهيد ابونا داوود بطرس وهو مقتول فى شقتة*



The Antiochian قال:


> *شو بقول غير الرب يغفرلن*


*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: صور الشهيد ابونا داوود بطرس وهو مقتول فى شقتة*



BITAR قال:


> *صور بشعه جدا*
> *رحمة لنيافته وصبرا وعزاء لكل اسرتة*​


*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## SALVATION (23 فبراير 2011)

_لا نبكى او نحزن لاننا نعلم جيدا انه شهيد وكلنا نتمنى ان نكون شهداء مثله طوباك يا ابونا داود_
_فهم الجبناء لانهم فرو هاربين خوفا من العقاب وانهم على يقين ان ما فعلوه يعتبر جريمة بشعة وان لما يحاسبوا من الشرطة فسيحاسبون من الله الزى يعلم كل شيىء وسينالون اقصى العقاب _
_وان لم يعلمنا الهنا ان نحبهم ونحب لهم الخلاص لكنت اناشدهم بالاستمرار فى قتلنا ولا يكفوا عنه_
_شكراا لرفع الصور_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يرحمه وينيح نفسه​*


----------



## grges monir (23 فبراير 2011)

ربنا  ينيح  روحة ويصبر اهلة


----------



## حبيب يسوع (23 فبراير 2011)

ارجم يارب


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> _لا نبكى او نحزن لاننا نعلم جيدا انه شهيد وكلنا نتمنى ان نكون شهداء مثله طوباك يا ابونا داود_
> _فهم الجبناء لانهم فرو هاربين خوفا من العقاب وانهم على يقين ان ما فعلوه يعتبر جريمة بشعة وان لما يحاسبوا من الشرطة فسيحاسبون من الله الزى يعلم كل شيىء وسينالون اقصى العقاب _
> _وان لم يعلمنا الهنا ان نحبهم ونحب لهم الخلاص لكنت اناشدهم بالاستمرار فى قتلنا ولا يكفوا عنه_
> _شكراا لرفع الصور_​


*ميرسي توني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ربنا يرحمه وينيح نفسه​*


*امين يارب*
*ميرسي دونا*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

grges monir قال:


> ربنا  ينيح  روحة ويصبر اهلة


*امين يارب*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> ارجم يارب


*امين يارب*​


----------



## noraa (23 فبراير 2011)

يا جماعة انا عايزة اسال سوال ومعلش سمحونى معلوماتى ضعيفة هو اية اللى ابونا لابسة دة هو فى اب كاهن بيلبس بروفل وهوقاعد فى البيت حتى لو فى البيت بيلبس لبس كنسى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2011)

noraa قال:


> يا جماعة انا عايزة اسال سوال ومعلش سمحونى معلوماتى ضعيفة هو اية اللى ابونا لابسة دة هو فى اب كاهن بيلبس بروفل وهوقاعد فى البيت حتى لو فى البيت بيلبس لبس كنسى



لا يا نورا الاباء الكهنه بيلبسوا لبس عادي في البيت 
انا كنت بزور اباء بيقابلوني ببجامات وجلاليب بيت عادي جدا​


----------



## just member (23 فبراير 2011)

صور فعلا اكتير صعبة
ربنا ينيح نفسة ويصبر قلوب اهلة


----------



## govany shenoda (23 فبراير 2011)

ااااااااااااااااااااااه ياربي
صور صعبه اوووووي
ربنا ينيح روحه ويصبر اهله


----------



## bob (23 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يرحمه 
بجد حاجة مؤلمة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 فبراير 2011)

[YOUTUBE]bblkCJX9zYU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> صور فعلا اكتير صعبة
> ربنا ينيح نفسة ويصبر قلوب اهلة


*امين يارب*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> ااااااااااااااااااااااه ياربي
> صور صعبه اوووووي
> ربنا ينيح روحه ويصبر اهله


*امين يارب*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

bob قال:


> *ربنا يرحمه
> بجد حاجة مؤلمة*


*امين يارب*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> [YOUTUBE]bblkCJX9zYU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


*ميرسي استاذي*​


----------



## نونوس14 (24 فبراير 2011)

*ارحمناااااااااااااا يارب *
*وانقذ ولااااااااااااادك*
*شكرا ع الصور*


----------



## مريم12 (24 فبراير 2011)

*ارحمنا يا يسوع ارحمنا يا الهنا القدوس
ميرررسى يا روكا على الصور​*


----------



## النهيسى (24 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا جدا للصــور
ربنا ينيح نفسه مع 
أحباؤه أبراهيم وأسحق ويعقوب
آميـــن

"لقد صبر اخوتنا على ألم ساعة، ثم فازوا بحياة أبدية.  وهم في عهد الله" 
(سفر المكابيين الثاني 7: 36)*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 فبراير 2011)

*صعبة اوووووووى 
ربنا ينيح نفسه 
شكرا ياروكا *​


----------



## جيلان (24 فبراير 2011)

مكنتش عايزة اشوفها بس يخربيت فضولى
ربنا يسكنه معاه بسلام
شكرا حبيبتى


----------



## ماجو2010 (24 فبراير 2011)

*يا رب ارحمنا *
*صور صعبة اوى*
*ربنا ينيح نفسة ويصبر  أهلة*


----------



## Critic (24 فبراير 2011)

*انا اتألمت من منظر الصور بجد حاجة مبكية
ربنا ينيح نفسه*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 فبراير 2011)

ح يروحوا من ربنا فين 
لى النقمة أنا أجازى يقول الرب
دول فاكرين إن إلههم هو الإله الحقيقى
عايزة أقولهم يا عديمى الاحساس من يأخذون بالسيف ، بالسيف يهلكون


----------



## Nemo (26 فبراير 2011)

ربنا ينيح نفسه
ربنا يرحمنا
ميرسى يا روكا الرب يباركك


----------

